# Acan Vs. trumpet coral



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

so i came home from a weeding to find chaos in the tank
i saw one of my acan frags laying on a zoa frag
my trumpet coral laying on my larger acan frag
AND
my friends clown fish stuck to a power head
and let me tell you Acan vs trumpet......dont mess with acans, it killed half the trumpet frag and didnt show any signs


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Trumpets nearly always loose, lol. 
I got a couple heads of electric green candy cane fried by a chalice the other day.


----------

